# Unidentified species of Utricularia



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

From the information coming from some Japanese books, I guess that it could be U.foliosa because it can grow larger than other red- leafed species.
This one could be one of the most importanct red floating plants in recent years. I think it can grow very well in cold and medium hard water according to my record, which is suitable for my friends here to keep it .


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

It is growing in the water of PH7.5 5KH 22degrees (celsius) and the low temperature is necessary if we want to make it red. Actually in Taiwan it grows the best in winter.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow, what an awesome plant! At first, I thought it was a non-aquatic plant and the color was caused by some dye...it's just too good to be true!  Is it by any chance carnivorous?

Can you get me a visa so I can stay in Taiwan for a while?!


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Believe me , you have a lot of treasures which we are looking forswards to. I really wished to stay longer while studying at your school in New Orleans where I could visit my favorite Cabomba caroliniana’s habitat in the swamps.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't think any plant can compare to this...

A tip, I bet you could win a fortune by selling a stem or two on aquabid! :wink:


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I thought that this plant was only green. The red plant looks even better than the green one, almost surreal.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

beautiful plant!



Raul-7 said:


> Is it by any chance carnivorous?


That is a carnivorous plant, there are many many species of Utricularia of which some are aquatic. My guess would be that the Utricularia in the picture came from Australia. There is another red carnivorous aquatic plant that is already available in the U.S. called Aldrovandra


----------

